# Question about my potential sensei



## John Galt (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here specifically because I would like to ask you guys about Shihan John Wilson. He lives nearby and I may be taking martial arts lessons from him. Would be doing ninjutsu, shizenden ryu, karate and maybe some others. I was wondering if anybody knew anything about him. 

All I know is that he has 40 years experience, and he is a 14 dan under soke Hatsumi in ninjutsu. I think his price is very reasonable, about $4.40/h. Four classes a month that are each 2 hours long. Of course this could be because his dojo is basically his personal training room which is set up in his barn at his house. His numbers are quite small, and from what I've heard his lessons are good, of course those people have never taken any form of martial arts training.

Anyways, whadya's think?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 11, 2009)

Or you could just visit him, give it a try for a month and then decide for yourself. You already know he is experienced, legit, and not overly expensive. So I really don't see how asking for opinions here can be more valuable than that.

Even if you had doubts about him, I -think- that asking this in private would have been a much better idea.
Spend some time reading here, figure out who is who, and then ask a high level practisioner in a private PM.

Just my 2 cts.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 11, 2009)

Well since it has been brought public we should look at what we have.

First Red flag: Another American who needs to use a Japanese name for his made up art and on top of that Soke is not good enough he needs Dai Soke as a title. 

Second Red Flag: Juko ryu(another made up American title)Combat Ki. If you watched the video on his site you can see him getting kicked in the genitals this really has nothing to do with Ninpo because really noone in fedual area Japan let along spies sat around kicking each other in the nuts.

You are welcome to search ************** or this site for what most people think of Juko ryu. As for Mr. Wilson he may be a nice guy have skill but I think he is teaching his own martial art Shizenden and not Bujinkan and any American who claims a Soke or Dai Soke should be laughed at.


----------



## John Galt (Sep 13, 2009)

But he doesn't take either soke or daisoke, he's shihan, which is a title given to high level bujinkan ninjutsu


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 13, 2009)

John Galt said:


> But he doesn't take either soke or daisoke, he's shihan, which is a title given to high level bujinkan ninjutsu


 
He created his own art called Shizenden which he refers to himself as Dai Soke. He and his student Rod who is a grandmaster of his own system of Combat Ki seem to be in the business of promoting each other kinda of like you scratch my back I will scratch yours....Anyway He may be or was a Shihan in the Bujinkan but clearly such a title is beneath someone who uses the title Dai Soke.


----------



## EWBell (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd stay far away from anything connected to Combat Ki.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Sep 13, 2009)

> He and his student Rod



Sorry to nitpick, but he is/was Rod's student I believe. Rod Sacharnoski created Juko Kai to have people give him loads of money, and he gave them "Sokeships" in weird sounding arts. 

Again sry for the nitpicking.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 14, 2009)

Jon-Bhoy said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but he is/was Rod's student I believe. Rod Sacharnoski created Juko Kai to have people give him loads of money, and he gave them "Sokeships" in weird sounding arts.
> 
> Again sry for the nitpicking.


 Not at all Jon-Bhoy your input is most appreciated


I thought He gave Rod rank in the Bujinkan(4th dan) and then Rod gave him rank in Juko Kai kinda of like you scratch my back i'll scratch yours. Then Hatsumi gave Rod a honorary 10th degree which Rod took advantage of which led Hatsumi to revoke and not update his Shidoshi-kai card.


----------



## Kajowaraku (Sep 14, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Second Red Flag: Juko ryu(another made up American title)Combat Ki. If you watched the video on his site you can see him getting kicked in the genitals this really has nothing to do with Ninpo because really noone in fedual area Japan let along spies sat around kicking each other in the nuts.


 
That truly was one of the most funny replies i've seen in quite a while. True too, but the phrasing really nails it (However, kata in okinawa gojuryu, like sanchin, can be subject to testing by an instructer by striking the body and planting a foot in the gonads. Although arguably, correct stance will trap the kick, rather than dangle the dingdong)

As for "combat ki", it might not be the most efficient MA, but you'd have to admit it has *great* entertainment value.


----------

